# Cambiar frecuencia 49 a 27 MHZ carro TYCO



## cheffand (May 23, 2015)

Buenas Noches me presento soy Andres nuevo en el foro y espero contar con ustedes para esta gran duda que tengo.

Poseo 2 vehiculos tyco lamborghini twin turbo, el problema esta en que los 2 son 49mhz, estos rc se vendieron en 2 frecuencias 27 y 49.. , al abrir el control me encuento con que tiene un cristal de 49.810 y un tornillito con bobina, al abrir el carro en la placa me encuento con que no tiene cristal mas si el tornillo con la bobina, ahora mi pregunta es... Si cambio el cristal en el control .. como hago para que el carro me tome esa frecuencia??? Saludos.

Nota: Les coloco las imagenes para que puedan ver y orientarme.. saludos.


----------



## miguelus (May 24, 2015)

Buenos días.

La respuesta a tu pregunta es   si se puede pero...

Tienes que tener en cuenta ciertos factores.

Parte Transmisora...

Tienes que conseguir un Cristal de Cuarzo para la Banda de 27Mhz.
Después de cambiarlo tendrás que re sintonizar el circuito para que funcione en  la nueva frecuencia, esto en principio, no tiene porqué resultar complicado, todo dependerá de tus conocimientos en el manejo de circuitos de RF 

Como regla general tendrás que aumentar el número de espiras de todas las bobinas implicadas y , dependiendo del tipo de circuitos que se emple, tendrás que cambiar el valor de algún Condensador.

El Receptor...

Por lo poco que se puede apreciar en las fotos, da la impresión de que se trata de un Receptor del tipo Super Regenerativo, normalmente únicamente llevan una Bobina como elemento de sintonía, tendrás que cambiarla por una de más espiras para que pueda sintonizar en 27Mhz.

Sin más información de estos circuitos, poco más se puede aventurar acerca de las reformas necesarias.

Tienes que tener en cuenta que pasar de 49Mhz a 27 MHz no es una mejora, la Banda de 27Mhz, normalmente está mas interferida por señales de distinta procedencia, y necesitarás una Antena de mayor longitud.

Piénsatelo muy despacio, valora los pros y los contras de la reforma y si no tienes muy claro lo que de verdad tienes que hacer no lo hagas.

Sal U2


----------



## Fogonazo (May 24, 2015)

Supongo que deseas hacer el cambio de frecuencia para emplear los 2 al mismo tiempo sin que interfieran entre ellos


----------



## cheffand (May 24, 2015)

Gracias por sus respuestas

Prefiero dejarlo así, no abra manera aunque sea cambiando por otro cristal así sea en la banda 47.6 pero que no cause interferencia con el otro carro??? Es que lo compre precisamente para hacer carrera, saludos.





Fogonazo dijo:


> Supongo que deseas hacer el cambio de frecuencia para emplear los 2 al mismo tiempo sin que interfieran entre ellos



Si eso mismo, pudiera cambiarle a un cristal un poco menos mhz de manera que pueda sintonizarlo con esa misma bobina???


----------



## Fogonazo (May 24, 2015)

Tal ves se podría desplazar la frecuencia de uno de los emisores algo abajo respecto del otro emisor forzando un poco la frecuencia de resonancia del cristal.
Luego se ajusta el receptor a la nueva frecuencia.

Pero definitivamente *NO* es una tarea sencilla.


----------



## cheffand (May 24, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tal ves se podría desplazar la frecuencia de uno de los emisores algo abajo respecto del otro emisor forzando un poco la frecuencia de resonancia del cristal.
> Luego se ajusta el receptor a la nueva frecuencia.
> 
> Pero definitivamente *NO* es una tarea sencilla.



Que otra cosa puedo hacer para poder correr los 2 al mismo tiempo??? Entonces para experimentar sería: cambiar el cristal del control remoto por otro 47.2 por ejemplo y calibrar el receptor con la bobina.. No???

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 24, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tal ves se podría desplazar la frecuencia de uno de los emisores algo abajo respecto del otro emisor forzando un poco la frecuencia de resonancia del cristal.
> Luego se ajusta el receptor a la nueva frecuencia.
> 
> Pero definitivamente *NO* es una tarea sencilla.



No dije nada de "Cambiar" cristales

Me refiero a correrlo un poco de su sintonía.
Por ejemplo "Cargar" el oscilador del cristal con algún capacitor cerámico extra que reduzca algo la frecuencia.


----------



## miguelus (May 24, 2015)

Buenas tardes cheffand.

Si, como dices, el Receptor no tiene Cristal de Cuarzo, significa que el Receptor es del Tipo Super Regenerativo. estos Receptores tienen la ventaja de tener mucha sensibilidad y de ser muy simples y baratos de fabricar, pero tienen el inconveniente de tener muy pobre selectividad.

Esta falta de selectividad hace que le entren varios canales simultáneamente, el hecho de cambiar un poco la frecuencia de uno de los trasmisores no te solucionaría el problema ya que seguiría entrando en el Receptor.

Cambiar uno de los equipos a otra frecuencia sería una solución pero  tendría los problemas que expuse en el Post #2.

Sal U2


----------



## cheffand (May 24, 2015)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes cheffand.
> 
> Si, como dices, el Receptor no tiene Cristal de Cuarzo, significa que el Receptor es del Tipo Super Regenerativo. estos Receptores tienen la ventaja de tener mucha sensibilidad y de ser muy simples y baratos de fabricar, pero tienen el inconveniente de tener muy pobre selectividad.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu respuesta y disculpa mi ignorancia en este tema.

Cual seria la mejor y mas efectiva solucion para que no me choquen las 2 frecuencias?? 

Saludos y Disculpa mi ignorancia..


----------

